# An intimate dinner with...



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If you could have one evening with one of the above. An evening of great food and conversation, who would it be?


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

I'd rather just grab some McDonalds on my way home.........


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Metal#J# said:


> I'd rather just grab some McDonalds on my way home.........


HAHHAHAHAHA I LOL'd, even if I mostly agree.

Probably Keef, but no burning desire on any front. FZ would be the most intellectual, one would guess....on the other hand, he SRV, JH, well, let's just say that could be a pretty one sided conversation.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

i voted SRV 

he was one of my biggest influences as a player,and seemed like a very nice guy(from what i can tell and have heard people say,never met him obviously).

Hendrix would be a close second......defenitely fascinating,but apparently he was painfully shy,and im sure i would be,wouldnt make for much conversation....

Clapton,King,Beck and Page were all big influences and people id like to meet too,though i feel they all(aside from clapton and king) might be a bit intimidating. i dunno,just an impression i get.

EVH was a huge influence and id defenitely have alot to ask. but id have no idea when hed be B.S.ing and when hed be telling the truth. and when he just couldnt remember. also,halfway through the meal he might want to leave and go to another restaurant.

i was never a big fan of Zappa's music,though he did seem like an intelligent and insightful guy. could be interesting.

im going to hope Pam Anderson is a joke.i might as well converse with a tree,and as the kids say,i wouldnt touch her with yours.

Bobby


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Can't see the poll through tapatalk but from the other responses I can say that SRV would be at the top of my list. 

A write-in would be Alex Lifeson - even if we never talked guitars or music, I think he'd be like hanging out with a real good friend. Fun. Funny. Down to earth.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Can't see the poll through tapatalk but from the other responses I can say that SRV would be at the top of my list.
> 
> A write-in would be Alex Lifeson - even if we never talked guitars or music, I think he'd be like hanging out with a real good friend. Fun. Funny. Down to earth.


Agreed, Alex would get my vote as a write in as well.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I went with King. I'd love to meet any of them but I think BB would have some great stories.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I think I'd pick BB, just because he seems like he's a friendly guy and we could have a great conversation.
Although I read somewhere he's a vegetarian.
I wonder how he'd feel if I ate meat in front of him...


I love listening to Jeff Beck's playing, but I'm not sure he'd be a good dinner companion--maybe he would be.

As for the three dead guys--well I think they'd be boring dinner companions, being dead and all...

(Sorry--just reminded of the Pearls Before Swine comic strip where rat asked Pig if he could have dinner with anyone living or dead, who would he choose--and Pig said he'd choose the live one.)


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> Agreed, Alex would get my vote as a write in as well.


Ya......I'd buy Alex a combo. It would be nice to ask him about his experience with the boys from TPB and his role in their new series The Drunk and On Drugs Happy Fun Time Hour. (hope I got that right)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

Zappa. No contest.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I voted for B.B. King. I went to Memphis and Mississippi twice (specifically for the music and music history).
I have read a fair amount about the area and the history of the Blues.
Also, I have a great deal of admiration for B.B's playing. 

Dave


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As one of the few on this forum who actually HAS spoken to Frank Zappa (I got to interview him the same weekend as Woodstock...my consolation prize for not being allowed to go), I have to say that he would be a formidable dinner companion, since he grew easily impatient with fools. But of the people listed, he was certainly the most articulate, and had the widest-ranging interests.

A recent profile I saw on JJ Cale featured lengthy interviews with Eric Clapton, and I found him to be more articulate than I expected. Recent interviews with Jeff Beck also show him to be fairly articulate with broad perspective, though not exactly the most easily conversational person.

Of course, being as BB King is Type II diabetic, like me, he might present the best option as a dinner companion for picking a suitable dining location. I wouldn't have to concern myself with him stuffing his face with things that are off-limits for me. And he WOULD have some interesting stories to tell. Keith Richards might, too, if only he could remember them. Jimi Hendrix? I saw him interviewed on the Dick Cavett show, and as much as I admired him, I think he'd run out of coherent thoughts pretty quickly.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I voted Pam Anderson! Thanks!


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

mhammer said:


> As one of the few on this forum who actually HAS spoken to Frank Zappa (I got to interview him the same weekend as Woodstock...my consolation prize for not being allowed to go), I have to say that he would be a formidable dinner companion, since he grew easily impatient with fools. But of the people listed, he was certainly the most articulate, and had the widest-ranging interests.
> 
> A recent profile I saw on JJ Cale featured lengthy interviews with Eric Clapton, and I found him to be more articulate than I expected. Recent interviews with Jeff Beck also show him to be fairly articulate with broad perspective, though not exactly the most easily conversational person.
> 
> Of course, being as BB King is Type II diabetic, like me, he might present the best option as a dinner companion for picking a suitable dining location. I wouldn't have to concern myself with him stuffing his face with things that are off-limits for me. And he WOULD have some interesting stories to tell. Keith Richards might, too, if only he could remember them. Jimi Hendrix? I saw him interviewed on the Dick Cavett show, and as much as I admired him, I think he'd run out of coherent thoughts pretty quickly.


your basing your opinon of Hendrix's ability to converse based on his appearence on the Dick Cavett show? i thought it was pretty common knowledge he was more or less taking the piss,knowing that Cavett only had him there because he was popular,that he had no real interest.(not that that is uncommon among talk show hosts,but Cavett was particularly bad).

judging by the stupid questions and comments Cavett asked/made,i wouldnt base Jimi's ability to converse on that.he was just more of a quiet guy.

Richards talked alot more,but id need frigging subtitles just to understand him.

Bobby


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think there should be workshops on conversational Keef. Get a certificate as a Keef translator.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I think Richards would be the most fun. There's a book called "What Would Keith Richards Do" it's a howl.

Shawn.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I chose Frank Zappa, because having diner with a maggot ridden rotting corpse would be an adventure. Of course dinner with Keith Richards could have the same results.............


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

I would say Randy Bachman


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Crossroads said:


> I would say Randy Bachman


Well, if he's Bakin' Carrot Biscuits...


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I voted Keef !!!

I'm shure I would have a good time listening (and try understanding) his anecdotes 
Plus he's a hell of a riffs machine !!!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Keef..... I have always admired his drive for the music... drug hazed sometimes ... but he was mostly there... and his wit.....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Zappa


of course


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

No love for Hendrix or Beck yet. Even Pam got 2 votes


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> No love for Hendrix or Beck yet. Even Pam got 2 votes



Perhaps the same people who appreciate FZ are also Beck and Hendrix fans. Of the listed artists they would be one, two, three in my book.

As for Pam, I wouldn't want to be close to her under any circumstances. I could express that much more graphically but I'll let you use your imagination.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Beck, yes. Jeff Beck, no. 

Seriously, for me the only ones that seem lkike they would have something interesting to say, somewhat intelligible and at the same time dont take themselves too seriously, IMO would be BB King and Zappa, even though I'm not a fan of either.

Cant say its a very inspiring list for me personally, and maybe a little too generational. 
I think too many on the list would have basically the same stories to tell.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

i'd have dinner with Jeff Beck or Pam Anderson since they are the vegetarians on that list.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I can tell you who I wouldn't want to have dinner with: Carlos Santana. Reading an interview with him is like trying to get bubble gum off your fingers.

Who I WOULD love to have had dinner with would have been Leonard Feather and John Hammond Sr., both gone now. Those two guys got to see almost everything important that happened in 20th century popular music. hammond, of course, brought us, among others, Dylan AND Springsteen AND Billie Holiday. I was fortunate enough to interview Feather in '83 or so, and he was an utterly charming man. You may know him for writing the BB King tune "How Blue Can You Get?" ("I gave you seven children...and nooooowwwww you wanna give them back!") but he is also well known for writing the Encyclopedia of Jazz.

Now THAT's an evening of conversation.

Neil Innes of the Bonzos and Rutles would also be a royal hoot.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Pam says...








... I'd love to win this poll!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

six-string said:


> i'd have dinner with Jeff Beck or Pam Anderson since they are the vegetarians on that list.


BB King is also a vegetarian.



mhammer said:


> Neil Innes of the Bonzos and Rutles would also be a royal hoot.


I would love to hear tales of the Bonzos and Pythons that he could tell, and then jam on some songs like Urban Spaceman


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd go Canadian......Gordon Lightfoot. He rides, or atleast used to and would probably appreciate a steak cooked over an open fire with a cold Molsons or two and a bunch of bikers around. Ladysmiths claim to fame should have stayed in Ladysmith.


----------



## darkjune (Mar 27, 2008)

Frank Zappa 25% ? ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?!?!?!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

darkjune said:


> Frank Zappa 25% ? ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?!?!?!


Too low for you?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Actually... if I were to be "intimate" (I tried, sorry for the mix in sizes)

















or


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

starjag said:


> Pam says...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I can show just how skanky someone can be!

MMMmmmmmm, pass the anti-biotics and Kwelada!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Too low for you?



I figured it would be around 75~80%.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

well if its "intimate" in that sense im changing my vote.

im picking Pam Anderson. with 2 stipulations,i get to have any vaccines i might need beforehand,and that she promise not to talk,at all.

i mean,i can think of many.......many other women id rather have an "intimate" dinner with,but shes the only one on the list. 

B.B. King is obviously a legend,and seems like quite a nice fellow. but i have no desire to get "intimate" with him.

Bobby


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm beginning to sense a certain devolution in this thread.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

hahah it isn't always a "who" you want to be intimate with


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Awwww, the timeless and tender story of a boy and his Specialized.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Awwww, the timeless and tender story of a boy and his Specialized.


One man's Schwinn is another man's schwinn.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.bobdepierre.com/Guitars/SRV_files/SRV eating 1.jpg

SRV (were he alive) would be the most fun for me.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I refuse to vote until Kate Beckinsale is added as an option.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, before everybody adds their favourite pop tart to the mix, bare in mind that the idea is to TALK to the person.

I might add Ayn Rand, but not ....well you get it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well if the goal is fun, I betcha that Ronnie Hawkins would make a fine dinner companion.

Iggy pop _*might*_, but I'm not sure.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes. TALKING. I would love to sit back over a coffee or tea with Leonard Cohen. And until a few more coffees and a few more weeks TRYING to recall who people were I know there would be a few others, Leonard is more front of my head because a good friend got to see him perform not too long back and she is still jazzed.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I picked Clapton because he seems fairly articulate and engaging, which is the complete opposite of Keef, who I really wanted to pick, but I figured I'd probably get really annoying trying to decipher his mumblo-babble after a while.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jools Holland seems bright and astute, and of course Elvis Costello has, over the past year, proven himself a delightful conversationalist. When I think of great dinner conversation, I think in terms of the stories people could tell, but I also think in terms of the questions they would ask *me*.

And what the heck has happened to Ed Bickert?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> I picked Clapton because he seems fairly articulate and engaging, which is the complete opposite of Keef, who I really wanted to pick, but I figured I'd probably get really annoying trying to decipher his mumblo-babble after a while.


With all due respect, I think too much is made of Richard's "mumblo-babble". I've read, watched, and listened to plenty of interviews where he was engaging, funny, and coherent. This video is a good example.

[video]http://www.thedeadbolt.com/news/107528/keith_richards_jimmy_fallon_news.php[/video]

Shawn.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is just one of the many reasons I picked Frank. And despite the fact I could easily turn into a fool in front of him.

[youtube]kBQPkLuwy80[/youtube]


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Rugburn said:


> With all due respect, I think too much is made of Richard's "mumblo-babble". I've read, watched, and listened to plenty of interviews where he was engaging, funny, and coherent. This video is a good example.
> 
> [video]http://www.thedeadbolt.com/news/107528/keith_richards_jimmy_fallon_news.php[/video]
> 
> Shawn.


Oh, for sure! I meant it more as a joke than anything. Keef is certainly an intelligent musician and I'm sure has a lot of insight to offer anyone he speaks with, but everyone's seen so many interviews with him where he's absolutely hysterical too, and that image has just stuck.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I voted Clapton. Interesting dude, the main reason I ever picked up a guitar, lots of stories to tell, and he has a taste for the finer things in life... I don't think we'd be having burgers and fries on Va Benne (his yacht). 










As much as I loved FZ, he could be arrogant prick if he didn't take a shine to you right away. Well, there's that, plus he's dead. 

kqoct


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> I voted Clapton. Interesting dude, the main reason I ever picked up a guitar, lots of stories to tell, and he has a taste for the finer things in life... I don't think we'd be having burgers and fries on Va Benne (his yacht).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which kind of eliminates the arrogance problem 

B.B. and Zappa have the most votes. im imagining a meeting between those 2,now that seems like it would be really weird to me, for some reason.

Bobby


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Rory Gallagher
Danny Gatton
Django Reinhardt
Joscho Stephan
Wes Montgomery
Robert Johnson

...but out of the choices given, Zappa and Jeff Beck.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

How did Van Halen get ahead of this thing all of a sudden


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> How did Van Halen get ahead of this thing all of a sudden


Last time I looked BB had 14 votes to Zappa's 13--now he has 13.
Now EVH has 24?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

zontar said:


> Last time I looked BB had 14 votes to Zappa's 13--now he has 13.
> Now EVH has 24?


The fix is in!

I heard VH were going to tour with Diamond Dave again. But that might just be another unsubstantiated rumour.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LOL, so, a poll, seemingly about who we would want to have a conversation with has turned into who is the most awesomest, wickly deadliest guitarist?


I like EVH and admire and respect what he contributed to the evolution of electric guitar playing, but I spoke with him for a few seconds in the 80s and based purely on that limited exposure, I wouldn't want to try and fill a dinner.

But hey, the power of a rabid fan boy cannot be denied.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Something has gone wacky with the count mechanism. Can you imagine having dinner with Eddie and Snooki after a bottle of Tequila each? Man, it would be a riot.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Something has gone wacky with the count mechanism. Can you imagine having dinner with Eddie and Snooki after a bottle of Tequila each? Man, it would be a riot.


I picture Eddie getting blitzed, and through his aged tequila-goggled eyes mistaking Snooki for Valerie, and trying relentlessly to sodomize her. I think I would just punch them both after awhile.


----------

